# Possible foot injury



## lemonyloo (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi! 

This morning I noticed my budgie isn't putting his full weight on one of his feet. It seems to be hovering open just slightly above the perch. I'm assuming he somehow injured himself during the night. He does use it to climb around and jump from perch to perch still but not as much as the other foot. He also is preening this foot occasionally. 

I don't see anything visually wrong with his foot/leg either.

He is acting his usual happy self, singing, eating, pooping normally.

Is this a cause for alarm or do you think it will get better with a little time?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Is your budgie tame enough that you would be able to hold him and look at the underside of the foot? It may be nothing but it may be that there is a sore on the underside on the foot. This most commonly comes from not having different sizes of perches, and therefore the birds feet always have pressure on the same points and this can create a sore, the problem is known as Bumblefoot. If your bird does not begin using the foot as usual in a few days I would take the bird to an avian vet for an exam, or sooner if you determine that there is a sore on the bottom of the foot.


----------



## lemonyloo (Oct 27, 2013)

Thank you for the timely answer.

I am not able to see a visible sore on the bottom of his foot.
He does have a few different size and texture perches so I'm not sure thats what it is.

His back two toes on that foot curl around the perch as normal but his front two just extent straight outwards above the perch so I'm thinking it might be one of those toes. He is able to curl them around the perch too but only when he's moving around.

I only noticed this this morning so I think I will give it a couple days and see as you said


----------



## lemonyloo (Oct 27, 2013)

I've attached an image of how he's standing currently.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would recommend removing the wooden dowel perch and replacing it with a natural wood perch of varying diameters.

I can't see the length of his front toenails but if the toenails are too long, that could be causing problems for him.

I agree with Cody that if you notice him not standing normally after a couple more days, then you should have him seen by an Avian Vet.*


----------



## lemonyloo (Oct 27, 2013)

Thank you!

He has a couple perches in addition to the dowel one, one a natural wood, and the other is one of those sandpaper-type perches.

We have made a vet appointment for tomorrow, for the foot and also just a general checkup.

It's going to be about 1 degree below zero (Celsius) tomorrow, so we will be sure to warm up the car and cover his cage with a couple thick blankets when going from the house to the car


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

If by sandpaper perches you mean the kind that have a cover of sandpaper on them it is best to remove it as it can be irritating to the feet. Please keep us updated after the vet appointment and stay warm.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear you are taking your little one to the vet tomorrow and will be anxious to hear what you find out. :hug:*


----------

